# Sunday Special - "A Curse be Upon You "



## luckytrim (Jun 23, 2019)

OOPS !  Forgot what day it is ...
Sunday Special - "A Curse be Upon You "

1. The "Curse of the Billy Goat" began in 1945 when William  Sianis and his 
goat "Murphy" were ejected from the stadium by order of the  owner of which 
team?
2. The "Curse of Tecumseh" predicted the death of every US  President elected 
in a year ending with which number?
3. Seven of his sons and grandsons have met untimely deaths,  leading many to 
say that which man's family was cursed?
  a. - Cornelius Vanderbilt
  b. - Joseph P. Kennedy
  c. - Andrew Carnegie
  d. - John D. Rockefeller
4. When Lord Carnarvon died 5 months after his major  archeological find, 
many people blamed which curse?
5. The January 21st 2002 issue of this magazine featured a  black cat on the 
cover, because they claimed that no one would pose for them.  Which magazine 
is known for the curse that befalls those who appear on their  cover?
6. Which gem, rumored to have been stolen from an idol in  India, has been 
credited with causing a death by car accident, a death by  suicide, 
admittance to a mental institution, a bankruptcy, as well as  the deaths of 
King Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette?
7. Following his death, which famous actor's car was rumored  to be cursed?
8. Which golfing tournament has a cursed Par 3 Contest prior  to the 
tournament ?
(The 'curse' being that if you win the par 3 contest you won't  win the big 
one...)
  a. - The US Open
  b. - The PGA Championship
  c. - The British Open
  d. - The Masters
9. Hurting a back while reaching for a TV remote, ruptured  ankle ligaments 
from a falling jar of Mayonnaise, a cut finger while trying to  remove 
tracksuit bottoms, a fall from a loft, and a bad bottle of  Mexican beer have 
all plagued cursed goalkeepers from which  country?
  a. - England
  b. - USA
  c. - Germany
  d. - France

10. "Whose grave is protected by this curse?
Good friend for Jesus sake forbear, To dig the dust enclosed  here:
Blessed be the man that spares these stones, And curst be he  that moves my 
bones."
11. "Never shall a Grimaldi find true happiness in marriage,"  was the curse 
put upon the rulers of which principality over 700 years  ago?
12. It has been said that Julia Louis-Dreyfus, Michael  Richards, and Jason 
Alexander have all suffered under which curse?
13. "Never knit for a man before marriage," is sound advice to  avoid which 
curse?
  a. - Old Maid Curse
  b. - Knitting Curse
  c. - Sweater Curse
  d. - Spinster Curse
14. If someone mentions this word, they must leave the room,  turn around 
three times to the right, spit on the ground or over each  shoulder, then 
knock on the door of the room and ask for permission to  re-enter it to break 
the curse.
15. When "One Liberty Plaza" opened in Philadelphia in 1987 it  brought which 
curse upon Philadelphia's professional sports  teams?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.    Chicago Cubs
2.    – 0
3.    – b
4.    Curse of Tutankhamen
5.    Sports Illustrated
6.    The Hope Diamond
7.    James Dean
8.    – d
9.    – a
10.    William Shakespeare
11.    Monaco
12.    Seinfeld Curse
13.    – c
14.    Macbeth
15.    Curse of Billy Penn


----------

